# Miniteich im Weinfass - Teicherde ja oder nein?



## Louisa67 (12. Juli 2009)

Liebe Leute,

erstmal ein fröhliches Hallo in die Runde! 

Seit 2 Tagen bin ich stolze Besitzerin eines kleinen Weinfass (Durchmesser ca. 80 cm), dass bereits entsprechend vorbehandelt wurde, damit es sich als Mini-Teich für die Terrasse eignet.
Ich wollte eigentlich nur 1 Seerose einsetzen, und in meiner Euphorie hab ich auch direkt losgelegt. Ja ... ich weiss, vorher lesen und informieren wäre eine gute Idee gewesen, aber wie das halt so ist - wenn man sich verliebt (in meinem Fall in ein Weinfass), setzt der Verstand aus ;-)

Also bin ich in das nächste Gartencenter gedüst, hab mir eine Seerose und Teicherde gekauft, reingeschüttet, Seerose (aus dem Korb raus genommen) eingesetzt, Wasser drauf, fertig (wer verdreht hier gerade die Augen??) 

Natürlich ist erstmal alles trüb, ich dachte, das setzt sich über Nacht ab. Tut es aber nicht, ich habe immer noch eine braune Suppe. Das war dann der Moment, in dem mein Hirn wieder zu arbeiten anfing....

Also bin ich hier im Forum gelandet, und nun schon um einiges schlauer (danke für die vielen tollen und hilfreichen Beiträge!), aber immer noch ein wenig verwirrt. Die Teicherde scheint irgendwie nicht wirklich geeignet zu sein, aber ich kann die Seerose doch nicht "nackig" in das Fässchen setzen, sie braucht doch Nährstoffe und auch etwas zum wurzeln, oder nicht? 
Aus dem Korb hab ich sie raus genommen, denn der Mensch im Gartencenter hat gesagt, dass man sie zwar auch drin lassen könne, sie dann aber deutlich weniger wachsen/blühen würde. Was ich ja nicht will, bei nur einer Seerose (mehr wollte ich in das Fass nicht reinmachen).

Kann mir bitte einer meiner Verwirrung nehmen? Was mach ich denn nun am besten? Alles wieder raus, und nur Kies rein, ohne jegliche Erde? Oder etwas ganz anderes? 

Und dann noch 2 Fragen: ich habe auch eine kleine Teichpumpe mit einem Wasserspiel gekauft. Ich möchte nur, dass es ein bisschen gurgelt und plätschert, also keine Regendusche auf die Seerosenblätter, das habe ich schon gelesen, dass mein Röschen das nicht mag. Aber so ein kleiner Sprudel, der nur über die Düse gluckert, sollte doch gehen, oder ist das auch ein Problem?

Last not least: habe ich mir nun eine kleine Mückenbrutstätte auf die Terrasse geholt? Bzw. hat jemand einen Tipp, wie ich dem vorbeugen kann?

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße
Louisa

PS.: Foto stell ich noch ein, wollte es erst nur fertig haben ....


----------



## Christine (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass - Teicherde ja oder nein?*

Hallo Louisa,

herzlich :Willkommen2 hier am in der Miniteichabteilung.

Alles halb so wild.

Das braune Wasser nimmst Du zum Blumengießen. Dann nimmst Du einen Eimer Sand (Spielsand, Verlegesand, Füllsand - völlig egal) und mischt damit deine Teicherde (2 Teile Sand, 1 Teil Erde) Seerose wieder rein. Dann noch 2 cm Sand zum Abdecken der Matschepampe. Eventuell ein, zwei Steine, um  die Seerose am Aufschwimmen zu hindern.

Dann stellst Du eine kleine Plastikschüssel in den Bottich. Hier füllst Du nun vorsichtig das Wasser ein. Dadurch verhinderst Du am besten das Aufwirbeln des Bodengrundes. Ist der Bottich voll, kannst Du die Schüssel vorsichtig rausholen. Fertig.

Und nun kannste Fotos machen.


----------



## Louisa67 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass - Teicherde ja oder nein?*

Hallo Christine,

so einfach? Ha!!! Das mach ich!! Muss mir morgen nur erst irgendwo Sand besorgen und ein paar Steine. Und dann gibts Fotos!
Freu mich!!! Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!!!


Schönen Sonntag noch!
Liebe Grüße
Louisa


----------



## Louisa67 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass - Teicherde ja oder nein?*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

es hat geklappt, mein Fässchen steht, das Wasser ist klar. Nun müssen die Röschen nur noch wachsen...

Anbei das versprochene Bild (die Quali ist leider nicht so gut, aber mit dem Handy wirds nicht besser, sorry ...).

Liebe Grüße und danke noch mal,

Louisa


----------



## Eugen (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass - Teicherde ja oder nein?*

Hallo Louisa,

was hast du denn da für eine Seerose. 
Den Blättern nach zu urteilen wird die ganz schön groß für dein Fäßchen.


----------



## Louisa67 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass - Teicherde ja oder nein?*

Hallo Eugen,

leider hab ich den Anhänger schon weg geworfen, daher kann ich nicht nachgucken, aber es stand drauf, dass sie für Miniteiche geeignet ist. Is ja auch nur eine (und dann kam noch eine __ Wasserhyazinte und ein Büschel Gräser dazu), und ich hab sie nun doch wieder in den Korb verfrachtet, ich hoffe, sie hat genug Platz, und sonst muss eben ein neues Fass her ... jetzt bin ich ja auf den Geschmack gekommen und stolz wie Bolle ... ;-)

Liebe Grüße und noch einen schönen Abend,
Petra


----------



## Christine (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass - Teicherde ja oder nein?*



Louisa67 schrieb:


> ...und sonst muss eben ein neues Fass her ... jetzt bin ich ja auf den Geschmack gekommen und stolz wie Bolle ... ;-)



Ja, ja - so fängt es an...

Klarer Fall von ganz starker Teichvirusinfektion


----------



## Louisa67 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass - Teicherde ja oder nein?*

Hihi, stimmt. Und ansteckend scheint der auch noch zu sein, meine Nachbarn gucken schon ganz gierig und wollen auch sowas .... ;-)


----------

